# This wait has been too long!



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I actually reached a point that I started watching baseball...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This wait has definitely been too long, but baseball is just plain boring.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure how anyone could watch soccer and say baseball is boring...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Exactly! lol...

Watching baseball is like spending 3 hours meditating.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Not sure how anyone could watch soccer and say baseball is boring...


No commercial in soccer! lol...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Not sure how anyone could watch soccer and say baseball is boring...


Soccer is more entertaining than baseball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

They both suck.


----------

